# Lightroom to Photoshop problem since updating to Yosemite



## Larry Lindell (Oct 31, 2014)

I recently upgraded my Imac to Yosemite.  Now when I attempt to edit a photo in Photoshop (CS5) and click "edit it" and send to photoshop I get an error 15.  It tells me to uninstall photoshop and reinstall it.  I did that and it still happens.  I can open photoshop outside of LR.  I get that same error if I try to send two photos to PS through "open as layers".  Any thoughts our there on what to do now?


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Nov 1, 2014)

CS6 is required for compatibility.

http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/global/mac-os-yosemite-compatability.html


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 1, 2014)

Have you tried trashing PS preferences? And repairing permissions?


----------

